# Worms?? Maybe grindal worms? In my springtail culture



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

I think I have grindal worms in my spring tail culture, not sure though. Could anyone help identify?


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

Looks like some form of nematode to me. Possibly baby earthworms or some smaller form of detrivore. Might be harmful but I don't know. I am sure someone will pipe in soon. 
Good luck!

Gastrotheca
*__*
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

You have a boom of nematodes in your culture. They are likely harmless - just prolific. Their population could compete with your springtails, though - so I would abandon this culture.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Like I said on another thread, there were two nematode threads posted mere hours apart. Kind of a crazy coincidence but anyways @kimcmich is right. You seem to have a ton of nematodes in your culture and it would be a good idea to chuck it.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It looks like they have already had their way, but which came first? A putrid smell would cue to a prior mortality problem in the culture, spoilage, overlywet and the opportunistic protein seeking worms.


----------

